# cost of living in padova



## nauibeth

hi everyone. I just received a study grant in padova and i want to know if the stipend to be given by the organization is enough to support a decent living there. do u have any idea how much is the cost of living there? apartment, food, transportation etc. thanks in advance

beth
manila, philippines


----------

